# Super Smash Bros Ultimate Custome Amiibo Designs



## J-ZI (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey, I'm making new designs for amiibo cards based on SSBU. Hope you like them.


----------



## J-ZI (Jun 17, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Rarzhn (Jul 13, 2018)

Awesome. Keep the good work up.


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

holy shit. these backgrounds for the characters look wonderful


----------



## bennyman123abc (Sep 2, 2018)

Any chance you could design a really nice looking back for these, as you've done one hell of a job on the fronts? I wanna get some of these printed


----------



## Cflores360 (Nov 2, 2018)

excelente trabajo están espectaculares espero sigas subiendo muchas mas

saludos


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 2, 2018)

Cflores360 said:


> excelente trabajo están espectaculares espero sigas subiendo muchas mas
> 
> saludos


Ingles solamente por favor.

(English only, please.)


----------



## Cflores360 (Nov 2, 2018)

excellent work are spectacular I hope you keep going up many more


----------



## Frexxos (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking really awesome.

But somehow it looks wierd because you cant read the name and numer of rhe Character, how about to leave that completely out?

Or reduce it that you can read it oooor maybe put it in front and not so big

But after all ~ I love it


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Nov 2, 2018)

I've made them too, see in my signature


----------



## NXGen461 (Dec 17, 2018)

ill leave this if anyone wants to use it, its pretty bad but something is something


----------

